

Google Letting Gears Go – Declares HTML5 As The Future - white_eskimo
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/12/01/google-letting-gears-declares-html5-future/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
iofthestorm
I thought this was always the point of Gears, as a stopgap for HTML5 features
until browsers supported them all. But I don't really see why they need Gears
on Firefox for local storage for example, when Firefox has had a local storage
API since version 2.

See <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/Storage>

Of course, I am not really a web developer or a Google employee so I probably
don't have the whole picture.

Oh, I guess the Firefox 2 storage isn't actually HTML5 storage, according to
<http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/html5.html#localstorage> . But then, I don't
quite understand where that lies in relation to HTML5.

------
naz
As much as I'd like this to be true, that's just a blog post linking to a
fluff piece that takes a quote out of context.

------
ZeroGravitas
There was a similar article based on (I think) the Mac chrome bug tracker.
Basically Gears stopped working and the Google developer said, in the future
they were supporting native HTML5.

This shouldn't be a surprise as in the past they've said Gears is just a way
to get HTML5 into browsers that wouldn't otherwise support it.

